# Macro Photography Questions



## SuperTine (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey Everyone.

I am looking into Macro Photography and have a couple questions.

1: What is your Opinion the best Macro Lens?

2: What is the Closest Macro Magnification I can go? (for me the closer the better if you can get me a lens to see bacteria that'd be great! :mrgreen

3: What are the Pro's and & Con's of Macro Photography is it a good way to get noticed or a bit of a forgotten art?

4: anything else you need to tell me abt Macro or tips & advice?


Thanks Everyone )


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 16, 2011)

SuperTine said:


> Hey Everyone.
> 
> I am looking into Macro Photography and have a couple questions.
> 
> 1: What is your Opinion the best Macro Lens?



There is no such thing.



SuperTine said:


> 2: What is the Closest Macro Magnification I can go? (for me the closer the better if you can get me a lens to see bacteria that'd be great! :mrgreen



You can go as far as your bank account allows.  To see bacteria, you'll need a microscope.



SuperTine said:


> 3: What are the Pro's and & Con's of Macro Photography is it a good way to get noticed or a bit of a forgotten art?



Pro: If you're good, you get good shots.  Cons:  Tedious & time-consuming.



SuperTine said:


> 4: anything else you need to tell me abt Macro or tips & advice?



Don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## flea77 (Jul 16, 2011)

1) That depends on the intended use. I use a 105 2.8D and really like it. I have heard for serious macro use the 200 f4 is the way to go though. Then there are times I wish I had a 60mm to get closer because of limited space.

2) Yes, you can adapt your camera to a microscope and go well over 1000x

3) Good way to get noticed? Better question, is it something that really interests you?

4) Lighting is just as important to macro as a lens so you need to figure out what you will be shooting, and where it is, then you can better figure out the lens and lighting you need.

Allan


----------



## SuperTine (Jul 16, 2011)

flea77 said:


> 2) Yes, you can adapt your camera to a microscope and go well over 1000x
> 
> 
> Allan




Anyones that you can buy for already made for a Nikon(D3x) or Canon(T2i)? I am not much into the DIY of lens converting/making lol


@Everyone can I also get links to the certain Lenses?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 16, 2011)

Here ya go.


----------



## SuperTine (Jul 16, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Here ya go.



Thank you 480


----------



## flea77 (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are some microscope adapters:
MM-SLR & MDSLR

Here is the Nikon 60mm 2.8d:
Nikon AF Micro-Nikkor 60mm f/2.8D Lens 1987 B&H Photo Video

Here is the Nikon 200mm 4d:
Nikon Telephoto AF Micro Nikkor 200mm f/4.0D ED-IF 1989 B&H

Allan


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm in love with my Sigma 150mm 2.8...It's also known as the Bugma.  Sigma makes a Nikon and a Canon mount for this lens.

After all my research, I found it was the best value and haven't been disapointed.

As far as getting good shots, like what was pointed out earlier, a good tripod and good lighting are just as important as the lens.


----------



## KenC (Jul 17, 2011)

If you want to get very close, but not in microscope range, a bellows extension is the way to go.  Extension tubes will get you pretty far, but a bellows can add a lot more magnification and also allow fine control, which is important for macro.  Many people also use focusing rails which attach between the camera and tripod and give you better control over focusing than the focus ring on the lens.  To get an idea about the magnification you can get with tubes vs. bellows, find an introductory book on macro photography.  One easy rule is that to get 1:1 magnification with the lens focused on infinity, you need the length of the extension to be equal to the focal length of the lens, e.g., a 50 mm lens and a 50 mm extension tube gives you 1:1.  Of course, you can focus the lens closer than infinity and increase the magnification, but with non-macro lenses the resolution is usually better at infinity.


----------

